# Cooper having a beer with friends



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

A friend and I went out for a beer this afternoon and I took Cooper along with us. I had a Shiner Bock, my friend had a Guinness and Cooper had a little of both (watered down, of course).


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

aww bless him he is as cute as ever :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, he certainly looks happy. :drunken: 

Cooper cracks me up. :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you mind if Willie and I join you? We brought our own


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He was happy because he knew the chicken strips and gravy were on their way. :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Sachem said:


> Do you mind if Willie and I join you? We brought our own


 ccasion5: 

Come on in!! That is hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

lol!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:shock: NO WAY!!! I just sat down to eat lunch...chicken strips and gravy lololol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Cooper is the " man about town " ! So handsome....did he get any drinks sent over from the ladies ?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: How funny, he is quite social isn't he? :wink: 

Sachem, Willie is so cute and small!


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

ha ha, how cute!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

nabi said:


> Cooper is the " man about town " ! So handsome....did he get any drinks sent over from the ladies ?


Unfortunately, the heat index is about 104 degrees today, so we were the only people on the patio. No free drinks for Cooper, although my friend DID pay for the chicken strips.  

I should mention, after Cooper had his meal and drinks, he went to the fountain in the little business park we were in, jumped in and swam around then ran up to the coffee shop to give wet hugs to everyone on the patio. He also had his dessert there; the whipped creme from my coffee beverage. He's just a one-man party everywhere he goes.

He's been having one of those days where it's really, really, really great to be Cooper.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Cooper is so cute!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Sachem said:


> Do you mind if Willie and I join you? We brought our own


Great one! He looks really happy, or should I say merry?

Stacy that's a great pic too.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sachem said:


> Do you mind if Willie and I join you? We brought our own


Willie looks like he needs a designated driver too. :drunken:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that pic of willie is hilarious  

i bet cooper had a wonderful day :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

woo Cooper , what a guy 8)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi wants to come too but she's too young so it's bottled water for her 


now my oldest dog muphin we think is reincarnated from a fisherman. when we go to the lake she sits there all relaxed watching everyone fish and when someone catches something she gets super excited. she also tries to sneak licks of everyones beer!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG Willie and Cooper are soo cool with their beers!! 8)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Cooper u are super cool x 8)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Cooper u are super cool x 8)


Oh goodness ... I am going to have to stop letting Cooper read the board with me because his head is now 3 times it's original size. He just came running in here and posed for me ... he always does that when he thinks he can talk me into taking him somewhere!

Actually, he gets to go to Petsmart in a bit ... but don't tell him that! :lol:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine plat tip the bottle and what's on the table is theirs. lol.

Copper is such a cutie pie Zoey says. She likey likey, but is too young for him I told her. :love7:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

its looks like he had fun


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL that cracks me up!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Two cool "dudes" Cooper and little Willie......Look out world!! 8)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

So cute!! I'll drink to that


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I am sitting here in my office bored, and those pics really gave me a laugh :lol: They look like they are both zonked! :lol: :lol: Their expressions are priceless! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

